# Gloves?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm asking this question here before I show up to our next Open/Utility class with something foolish... 

As far as gloves go, I was told that it doesn't matter what kind of gloves you use, as long as they are identical and then you don't want them to blend in with the matting. 

I kept that in mind and had been meaning to go to the store to pick up some gardening gloves or work gloves... 

But then at my work I was walking past a wastebasket and saw that we were throwing out a bunch of unused white kevlar lined leather work gloves. I thought bonzai! and grabbed them. 

But does it matter what how big they are or what they are made of? There is a logo on them (I think?) from whoever made the gloves. They are buried in my car (I'm moving to a different location on monday, so all my worldly office goods are in my car - the gloves are somewhere under all that), so I haven't tried them at home to see what Jacks thinks of them. He will retrieve anything though. <- I'll try to dig them out tomorrow to get a picture of them in his mouth at least so you get an idea of how big they are.

What would make a judge refuse to let you use a set of gloves?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I think you will be better off with 3 pr. Of cotton white work gloves which are cheap and you will have a set for showing with and a practice set . They do get very dirty and this type glove washs well.
These white jgloves are highly visible to the dog especially if you bleach them

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was planning on buying the cotton gloves like my Weds instructor showed me. But I had THOSE gloves just pop out at me.  

Is the preference just to make sure you have clean gloves? Or what would not be permitted in the ring?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if the ones you got out of the trash would be ok with the judge its been 9 years since I showed in utility but the white cotton are positively ok and they are easy for a dog to pick up and not drop you can show with dirty ones but why would you?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! I know majority of gloves I see everyone use are the fairly conservative sized white gloves. Nothing bulky. 

I'll post a picture of them tomorrow, as well as the other gloves I snagged, for kicks. They are leather, so I imagine it will be difficult to keep these clean. If I don't use them in training, I will just use them to remove nettles from my garden.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I do not think the logo would matter but they must be predominately white and if too large or small for the size of your dog, the judge may reject them; the size of the gloves usually reflects the size of the dog.

And if you cannot wash the gloves, I would bypass - the gloves get dirty and kind of slimy every time they are used so need frequent washing.

_In this exercise the handler will provide three gloves that are predominately white. They must be open and must be approved by the judge.

_ETA: The above quote is from the Obedience regs


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I got like 12 pairs of gloves on EBAY last year. They are large cotton work gloves and were really cheap. I like your new picture of Jacks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> _They must be open and must be approved by the judge. _




What does that mean "open"?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think by open she means flattened out and not crumpled up. People used to (or maybe still do) put starch on them and ball them up so the dog has an easier time picking them up.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

And can't be sewn/ velcroed shut. That is sometimes done to training gloves so the gloves can either be used as a treat pouch, or can hold rocks for a shaker.

I like the oil rigger gloves. I bought a dozen pairs online.

Definitely need more than one set of gloves.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I use the offwhite polychord oilrigger style gloves. Polychord washes well, and is cheap to purchase, usually only being a dollar or two a pair. You can buy the with a terry type feel to them, or a flat knit.


----------

